# 2015 Caribbean Bee College May 21 - 23 St. George's University Grenada ACBO ECBREC



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Give the gift of Caribbean Bee College for the holidays!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

http://entnemdept.ifas.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/caribbean_bee_college.Shtml


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Caribbean Bee College is right around the corner. Take your bee knowledge to the next level and travel to the beautiful SGU campus in Grenada for a learning experience you will never forget. Register now at the link below! Please share with all of your friends. This event is for everyone! http://www.eventbrite.com/e/3rd-annual-caribbean-bee-college-tickets-13987026573

3rd Annual Caribbean Bee College
www.eventbrite.com

This event is run through a partnership between the Association of Caribbean Beekeepers’Organization...


----------

